# Instrumentals of the 60's, etc.



## AprilSun (Jul 3, 2016)

Do you enjoy the instrumentals of the 60's, etc? For example, Love is Blue, Telstar, Because They're Young, No Matter What Shape, More. These are what I can remember the names but there are plenty more. I could just sit and listen to these all day.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 3, 2016)

Oh yes. Electronic music was in it's infancy then. Very crude and basic. But great to listen to. and soon to become the likes of Pink Floyd, Emerson Lake & Palmer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)

I was never really big on instrumentals, but here's a few I fondly remember.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 30, 2017)

Sail Along Silvery Moon by Billy Vaughn, and he had several other big hits that I remember. Wheels, Pearly Shells, Blue Hawaii, and I am pretty sure there were more.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2017)

This always reminds me of the fairground when I was a kid, it was always playing at one of the stands ...happy memories


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 31, 2017)

My brother and I where both big fans of the Ventures back in the day.


----------



## kburra (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## JaniceM (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't forget "Wipe Out"


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2017)

The Beach Boys also did an excellent cover of this one. I actually like it better.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2017)

( probably one of my all time favourites )


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Ellejay (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Ellejay (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Ellejay (Dec 9, 2018)




----------

